# Ulano orange emulsion problems



## monkeystylz (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey everyone how are we all?

I just got the ulano orange emulsion and im burning it with a 500watt helogen work light, the light is 15inches from the screen and my exposure time is 5mins. When I do a print run I notice after 10 shirts the emulsion starts to wash out with the water based ink im using  just wondering if I would need to post expose the emulsion after it is washed out so I can make sure the emulsion is hard enough? 

Thanks

Rickie

Sent from my GT-I9300T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Orange is not for water based inks. We use qlt for water base.

You may want to add hardener, or try post exposing in the sun to see if you can get it to last for a run.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The orange is label only for some waterbased inks. I tried using CCI hardenX and with it you can get about 50 shirts but I didn't soak the screen as if too much is used its possible to lock the screen.


----------



## monkeystylz (Aug 6, 2012)

The guy told me it was for waterbased inks so im pretty annoyed about that and I got 4ltrs of it  I will go back to my old emulsion  thanks heaps for the advice 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Call Ulano. You might be able to add diazo. The only photopolymer that I know that only requires post exposure and no hardener is Saati PHU.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

If you want to sell what you bought, send me a pm


----------



## monkeystylz (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Re: Ulano orange emulsion problems*



mustangFWL said:


> If you want to sell what you bought, send me a pm


I have got 2ltrs left but I live in australia 

And its doing my head in because it cut off 15mins per screen burning time so now im back to 20mins with my old emulsion 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## totoytigasin (Jan 18, 2011)

its good i saw this post. i just got my UL ORANGE EMULSION today too. and i will be doing some test with it. my question is do you guys., how many times do you coat the screen? i will be using 500 watt halogen light too. i have seen a video where to harden your screen after exposing it ( from exposure unit ) wash it and dry it . then if you want it hardened . expose it again. i will be actually doing it that way. but might have to expose it in the sun. right after drying it. what you guys think about that??


----------



## monkeystylz (Aug 6, 2012)

Always post expose for an aditional 5 minutes, I found it lasts longer if I do that. And I use a 500watt helogen work light 12 inches from the screen and it has been better. Hope it works out for you

Sent from my GT-I9300T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## totoytigasin (Jan 18, 2011)

nice thank you . but how many coats of emulsion ? front & back? i will actually be using 2 of 500 halogen light see. then calculate my exposure time. just to experiment.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If its sunny out post exposure will only take 30 sec in the sun. No need to use exposure unit.


----------



## monkeystylz (Aug 6, 2012)

If you want more ink to go down you can do 2 coats on the print side and 1 coat on the shirt side and it will give you more ink that goes onto the shirt. I normally do that method with my 110 mesh screens when im doing a white underbase. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## totoytigasin (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks . will try that..


----------



## totoytigasin (Jan 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1238131886534.35186.1626363004&type=1&theater - ok so here is the result of one coat in and one coat out. 5 minutes on 500 watt halogen light 12 inches. what am i doing wrong? . emulsion was real slimy when i wet it water after exposing. will try again tonight if i get any advise thank you


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Longer exposure time... Add another 5 minutes and try again.. If it does not wash out at all.. Reduce it a minute until you get it correct


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Scott gives great advice. you can clearly see your under exposed or the humidity was too high. These photopolymer emulsions can reabsorb humidity even after dry. Your humidity should be under 50% and better around 40%. if your humidity was too high your exposure time could be close as the moisture slows the exposure due to the fact wet emulsion isn't as sensitive as dry emulsion


----------



## totoytigasin (Jan 18, 2011)

mahalo for all the respond guys! ... you guys ever see this [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjPL-le7UW0[/media] - Adam Turman using veggetable oil to make his paper transparent? wow. i wonder if this would work on the ULANO ORANGE EMULSION. looks like he is using a 925WR ULANO EMULSION? by the way i live in MAUI HAWAII. so should i change my emulsion to something that would fit in my area?


----------

